# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products  eMMC Pro - Let's welcome new models included Huawei , Samsung , HTC and more power !

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models Added  [26 AUG 2016]  Description :   *New Models Added* Release Notes:  * News :**Huawei Y635-TL00 eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump  [ World First ] * *Huawei G616-L076 eMMC Direct / eMMC Layout  / Dump   [ World First ]* *Samsung N7505 eMMC Direct / Easy Repair / ISP Pinout / Dump  *  *HTC Desire 500 eMMC Direct  / ISP Pinout / Dump   [ World First ]*       *Support Page:*  Huawei Y635-TL00 Full Dump package uploaded   [ World First ]Huawei Y635-TL00 Easy Repair package uploaded   [ World First ]Huawei Y635-TL00 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploaded [ World First ]Huawei G616-L076 Full Dump package uploaded [ World First ]Huawei G616-L076 (ISP N/A) eMMC Layout UploadedSamsung N7505 Full Dump package uploaded [ World First ]Samsung N7505 Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploadedHTC Desire 500 (0P3Z200) Full Dump package uploaded    [ World First ]HTC Desire 500 (0P3Z200) Direct eMMC / ISP Pinouts uploaded [ World First ]   *Huawei G616-L076 :*   _ISP / eMMC Pinouts are not available on the board for those who want to program eMMC  
You can still do it using eMMC Pro and connecting eMMC IC directly to eMMC Pro using the picture provided ._  You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Premium Models :*   _All other models  are premium models High Quality Pinouts and details are available to eMMC Pro Users in support area . _   *Advanced eMMC Repair*  *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

